# (WI) RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Field Golden at stud,National Derby List '07/QAA '08/Amateur Placemants/Open placement/All Age Jams.Contact Chris @ 414-235-1430/Hips excellent/Elbows Clear/Eyes Clear/Heart Clearance/Pra-prcd Clear/DNA profiledAKC/Pedigree k-9 Data/All avaliable on request.will forward stud info packet.


----------

